# Ridemaster



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Here is a pic of a Bolens Ridemaster for all tou Bolens guys. This was taken 11/13/04 at the Cumming Tractor Show.

<img src="http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/DSCN1393.jpg" width=600 height=450>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The ridemaster is an interesting machine. The width of the rear wheels is adjustable for cultivating crop rows.

Definately a nice novelty item for any collector!

Did you see any other Bolens there?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

That was all my untrained Bolens eye caught.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

How cool is THAT!!!  

Very intersting michine there. Anyone know the spec's on it?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
A few pages down there is a thread titled 1957 ridemaster
here's a link
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53746


----------

